# Golf GTi Monza 11 18" Wheel Refurbishment



## darrentt (Nov 29, 2006)

I've not long had a Golf GTi with the 18" diamond cut polished alloys. They have a few marks on them and could do with a refurb come the spring. Any suggestions to refurbishers ?


----------



## PureKLAS (Jun 2, 2007)

It depends on what finish you wanted, whether you wanted to go for diamond cut again, or Mirror polished?

Diamond cut would be BJV engineering or Prisitine in Milton Keynes

Mirror polished, well there is a few out there


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Lovely wheels when in tip top condition ! Well worth a refurb IMO

There are at least two companies that do a good job with these 18" Monzas.

They are Lepsons and Spit & Polish :

Best bet is look / register on some Golf GTi forums and have a look at these threads :thumb: :

The first link includes before and after photos 

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/1209121/page/0/fpart/all/vc/1

http://www.golfgtiforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=51472.20


----------



## jbell (Nov 5, 2007)

Pristine do a good job on polished wheels, but it will happen again, personally I would have them painted


----------



## darrentt (Nov 29, 2006)

Have you used pristine before ?


----------

